# I hate the term ISOM. It sucks!



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

I say we all agree to not use the term ISOM for Havana cigars from this point on. It's just straight up lame. Either Havana, or Cuban would suit me fine. What do you all think?


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

i think this been covered many times... and honestly what does it matter... beside u saying its lame... i think u need to sell me on your point... not that i know anything but thats what i think...


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

That's weird because IHT loves it.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

I like ISOM, but I have a pretty passionate hate for the word STOGIE... I don't like it because it sounds so dirty and gross... It makes me think of a dirty old man that wakees up in the morning and lights his churchill, and stubs it out everytime he goes inside, chewing on it the whole time, and then lights again whenever he happens to be outside.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

A rose by any other name....

I say call it what you want. To many other big issues in the world to worry about, i say just enjoy your cigar :ss


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I like Habanos, but dont hate ISOM either. :ss


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Tripp said:


> I like ISOM, but I have a pretty passionate hate for the word STOGIE... I don't like it because it sounds so dirty and gross... It makes me think of a dirty old man that wakees up in the morning and lights his churchill, and stubs it out everytime he goes inside, chewing on it the whole time, and then lights again whenever he happens to be outside.


Dude. Must I point out that you are in 
Club Stogie?


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

zemekone said:


> i think this been covered many times... and honestly what does it matter... beside u saying its lame... i think u need to sell me on your point... not that i know anything but thats what i think...


I guess the reason I don't like it is because I feel that people use it like some code word for Cuban. If it's a Cuban cigar, it's a Cuban cigar. An island south of Miami could be a few thousand different islands. Who are we fooling with this term?


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

What does it matter? You know what it means right? I do not like the term and do not use it...but I also do not begrudge people for using that term. Hey, I don't like it when people from the midwest call soda or coke 'pop'. But I have never felt the need to call them lame - just different words/acronyms to get the same point across. Let it go and let people say it how they want.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

luvsmesumcigars said:


> I say we all agree to not use the term ISOM for Havana cigars from this point on. It's just straight up lame. Either Havana, or Cuban would suit me fine. What do you all think?


I say we cut out the cutsie user names that conjure up images of My Little Pony. Luvs me sum cigars... Yeah, right. That sounds like something a White House intern would call herself.

:r :bx


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

jgros001 said:


> What does it matter? You know what it means right? I do not like the term and do not use it...but I also do not begrudge people for using that term. Hey, I don't like it when people from the midwest call soda or coke 'pop'. But I have never felt the need to call them lame - just different words/acronyms to get the same point across. Let it go and let people say it how they want.


:tpd: 
I always say pop, I don't like it when I go and visit relatives in North Carolina and they always say coke. Even if it is a pepsi they will call it a coke. I just don't get it, but oh well, sorry if this leads to a threadjack but it looks like it was already done earlier.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

TheDirector said:


> Dude. Must I point out that you are in
> Club Stogie?


ROFL

Yeah, that doesnt really bother me. What bothers me is when I'm outside smoking, and my roomate comes out and says "How's your stogie" and things like that, I dunno... Its very strange.


----------



## Genevapics (Dec 29, 2006)

TheDirector said:


> Dude. Must I point out that you are in
> Club Stogie?


Classic...


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

kheffelf said:


> :tpd:
> I always say pop, I don't like it when I go and visit relatives in North Carolina and they always say coke. Even if it is a pepsi they will call it a coke. I just don't get it, but oh well, sorry if this leads to a threadjack but it looks like it was already done earlier.


I am in N.C. and call all "sodas" a drink. I would say, "would you like a drink?" You say sure...I would say, "I have Coke, Pepsi, Mt. Dew"..etc :al


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

*Like it or not its old school here on CS...When I first came on this forum in 1999 and was a Noob thats what the vets of were using. I respect what the leaders of this board have done...Its all in fun and we are all trying to learn about this wonderful community of people...Its not about the Cigars or the Pipes or the three Days we have been debating on the best way to Boil water on the Coffee forum its about the people you meet or never meet but just make a new friend. So If you don't like the term ISOM dont use it. Or better yet PM your addy and I will send you a few of those ISOM things!!!!

Drrgill*


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Tripp said:


> Yeah, that doesnt really bother me. What bothers me is when I'm outside smoking, and my roomate comes out and says "How's your stogie" and things like that, I dunno... Its very strange.


From a great movie:

"Hey Gris, if you're not doing anything constructive, run into the living room and get my stogie."


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

jgros001 said:


> What does it matter? You know what it means right? Hey, I don't like it when people from the midwest call soda or coke 'pop'.


Hold on a minute...

You're telling me carbonated drinks are called things other than Coke? Get outta town.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

jgros001 said:


> From a great movie:
> 
> "Hey Gris, if you're not doing anything constructive, run into the living room and get my stogie."


Maybe thats what it reminds me of


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

jgros001 said:


> From a great movie:
> 
> "Hey Gris, if you're not doing anything constructive, run into the living room and get my stogie."


Yeah...I love Steel Magnolias too. :r


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

jgros001 said:


> From a great movie:
> 
> "Hey Gris, if you're not doing anything constructive, run into the living room and get my stogie."


Christmas Vacation Rocks......Love that movie!!!!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Don't really care what we call Cuban Cigars but I have a "smoking table", I painted, that looks pretty cool with I.S.O.M. on it.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Blake Lockhart said:


> Don't really care what we call Cuban Cigars but I have a "smoking table", I painted, that looks pretty cool with I.S.O.M. on it.


Cool table and nice 1500.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

It would have been funny if you would have made it in the shape of a PENTAGON.

Nice work bro! Is that in the smoke room?


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

luvsmesumcigars said:


> Cool table and nice 1500.


Thanks!



StudentSmoker said:


> Nice work bro! *Is that in the smoke room?*


Oh yea...in "Little Habana"


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ToddziLLa said:


> That's weird because IHT loves it.


:sl :sl


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Aaron said:


> I say we cut out the cutsie user names that conjure up images of My Little Pony. Luvs me sum cigars... Yeah, right. That sounds like something a White House intern would call herself.
> 
> :r :bx


Thanks for the new CUT! Iluvsmesummylittlepony!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I wonder if smilies REQUIRE a colon in the code for them, or if that's just convention. Maybe we could ask Paul to make a smiley that replaces the text "ISOM" with a little icon of Cuba...


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Cuban. Habano even. 'nuf said.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't like the term; it's offensive.

But I'm not one to legislate my mores onto others...I'd *prefer* if everyone didn't use it, but I won't _*tell*_ you you can't.

Not that I could...tell you, that is. That you can't.

You know...


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> :sl :sl


:fu At least I still have my... well most of.... a significant portion.... ok some of my hair you bald headed pipe smoker. :r

*ISOM*


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm a little confused...is moe missing some facial hair?


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

God that picture is hilarious.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I think this thread title offends those beautiful islands known as keys that are south of Miami.
It is not sensitive to their feelings.
We should ask them also.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I'll call my cigars whatever I want, and they'll like it! :c


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

TheDirector said:


> Dude. Must I point out that you are in
> Club Stogie?


:r 
Too funny!


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

lenguamor said:


> I don't like the term; it's offensive.
> 
> But I'm not one to legislate my mores onto others...I'd *prefer* if everyone didn't use it, but I won't _*tell*_ you you can't.
> 
> ...


I find improper English and bad spelling to be offensive. :r


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

+1 for Habanos...


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Ha ha. Such classic pics!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I call them happy sticks. Is that so wrong?


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

burninator said:


> I call them happy sticks. Is that so wrong?


When you smoke them you go to your happy place....:r


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

I say call em what you want. But for me, cc is shorter and simpler however, I don't advocate that for everyone.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

piperman said:


> When you smoke them you go to your happy place....:r


If by "place" you mean "front porch", then yes, I go there right away.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Are we really having another thread about this?  

Great pic, Greg. Best thing in this thread by far.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

if you hate it, don't use it.
do we really need a thread about this?


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

mmblz said:


> I wonder if smilies REQUIRE a colon in the code for them, or if that's just convention. Maybe we could ask Paul to make a smiley that replaces the text "ISOM" with a little icon of Cuba...


It actually doesn't, however, I believe that is just the generic code that is used so that it doesn't add smiley's where you simply want text


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Firstly, I say we're all here because we have a common love of cigars (ok coffee, pipes, etc) and not here to degrade any brother/sister for beliefs or speech. Say what you wish as long as it's not a personal attack.

There are many examples in the world of acronyms still being used that are not exactly specific. Take the PC for example. Personal Computer right? Is a mac not a "personal computer" but no one would call it such. PC stands for a pretty specific device as does the term ISOM in the world of cigars. How about BOTL... which leaf specifically are we talking about?

Call em Monica's fun sticks for all I care and I'll still know what you mean.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

*ISOM* *Stogie:tg *


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

A rose by any other name is still a rose...... though I do think ISOM sounds somewhat elitist.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,
ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM,ISOM


I feel so much better now


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't care what other people call their cigars. Call it Mommy, call it my precious, who cares. Now, I do cringe a little when I hear the term ISOM as it sounds a little in-crowd to me. But I call my cigars whatever I like - sticks, stogies, blunts, whatever, except for ISOM.....


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Man, I can't wait, i got three boxes of Island South of Miami's on the way. :r 

Hell, i'm just gonna call them Lithium Sticks from here on out. 

Hopefully no one was offended, just felt like a little rant. Smoke up, and enjoy yourself!:ss


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

The only thread I can actually say I regret starting was this one:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=16790

Does it really matter what people call them?


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

All Hail The Great Gerbil


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> The only thread I can actually say I regret starting was this one:
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=16790
> 
> Does it really matter what people call them?


:r That was a fun thread. I even got to write about all-important subject of commas, if I remember correctly.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

lol I remember that thread
do you still have taboada locked in your basement?


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> The only thread I can actually say I regret starting was this one:
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=16790
> 
> Does it really matter what people call them?


:r Now that's funny.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

TheDirector said:


> Dude. Must I point out that you are in
> Club Stogie?


:r :r :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

drrgill said:


> *Like it or not its old school here on CS...When I first came on this forum in 1999 and was a Noob thats what the vets of were using. I respect what the leaders of this board have done...Its all in fun and we are all trying to learn about this wonderful community of people...Its not about the Cigars or the Pipes or the three Days we have been debating on the best way to Boil water on the Coffee forum its about the people you meet or never meet but just make a new friend. So If you don't like the term ISOM dont use it. Or better yet PM your addy and I will send you a few of those ISOM things!!!!
> 
> Drrgill*


I thought it was code fore people in Illinois


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> The only thread I can actually say I regret starting was this one:
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=16790
> 
> Does it really matter what people call them?


LOL! After having read several of the responses VS, I can see why you have regrets about that History seems to repeat itself every day around here.


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

I was going to post something really witty just now, but.....I think this thread already has enough wit.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

My precious!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I don't like the word "the".....please refrain from using it on *the *Forums....DOH!!

My ISOM itches......


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> I don't like the word "the".....please refrain from using it on *the *Forums....DOH!!
> 
> My ISOM itches......


NSFBV


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

luvsmesumcigars said:


> I say we all agree to not use the term ISOM for Havana cigars from this point on. It's just straight up lame. Either Havana, or Cuban would suit me fine. What do you all think?


Well...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> NSFBV


:r :r


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> I don't like the term; it's offensive.
> 
> But I'm not one to legislate my mores onto others...I'd *prefer* if everyone didn't use it, but I won't _*tell*_ you you can't.
> 
> ...


I need to be educated here. Perhaps you could post why you find the term offensive. Just curious (seriously).


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

stogie_kanobie_one said:


> I need to be educated here. Perhaps you could post why you find the term offensive. Just curious (seriously).


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=61789


lenguamor said:


> It is offensive; because I am not from "ISOM"...I am from Cuba. In calling the place where I, my father and mother and my grandparents were born by something other than its name, you're minimizing it. And that's offensive.
> 
> That's meant by way of explanation, nothing else; the question was asked by another brother gorilla, and the answer bears airing.
> 
> ...


(from the isom short story thread)


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't like it either. I think it's somewhat ridiculous.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I don't like it when people call me a "Mc", but I am not offended when they call me a "douche bag". Go figure.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> I don't like it when people call me a "Mc", but I am not offended when they call me a "douche bag". Go figure.


how do you feel about McDouche bag


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

BigVito said:


> how do you feel about McDouche bag


Is this the new sandwich McDonalds is introducing?u


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

I've used the term before simply because being a new member here I saw it used and jumped on the wagon so to speak. Same with the p*** word. If it offends, then this is no place for me to use it. I say for me, because I make that personal decision to not use it. Only Paul, the MOD's, and the FOG's can make the community wide decision on what is allowed for the group as a whole. I will refrain from using the terms for my own peace of mind, and others can do as they see fit.:ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

fireman43 said:


> Is this the new sandwich McDonalds is introducing?u


:r Its regional only the midwest gets it. I think its pork.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> how do you feel about McDouche bag


How do feel about being the first guy to get a bite of one? :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> How do feel about being the first guy to get a bite of one? :r


:dr Only if its juicy


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> :dr Only if its juicy


Oh boy....I gotta go now. u

:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

could I get fries with that?


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

im getting itchy in my lower bottom area..around the ASON (area south of Nuts):r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> im getting itchy in my lower bottom area..around the ASON (area south of Nuts):r


You made me spit Pepsi through my nose, Freddy! :r


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> im getting itchy in my lower bottom area..around the ASON (area south of Nuts):r


:r :r 
Hey Freddy, maybe you could use an ISOM to scratch your ASON


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> im getting itchy in my lower bottom area..around the ASON (area south of Nuts):r


:r :r :r Awesome, thankyou! Now that is a term I can go with.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

luvsmesumcigars said:


> :r :r :r Awesome, thankyou! That that is a term I can go with.


you want to go ASON


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

BigVito said:


> you want to go ASON


You know it!

I gotta say, I love where this thread has gone. That quote alone has made it worth it.:r


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Y'know I'm from Canada and it took me a little while lurking on the top 25 review db to intuit what the hell ISOM meant. I figgered it out eventually. Agent 86 code speak decoder ring was tested, but none the less it got done. 

I use the term ISOM at times out of respect for those who are truly divided in their loyalties and are experiencing cognitive dissonance and stress over the illegal, dare I say "naughty" activity of enjoying something they have no right to enjoy! Repudiating the policy of a country as powerful as the USA takes some gutz and not all have that in plentiful supply. 

I myself sit in awe of your government's ability to monitor and process all private and semi-private communications and sort out dissention, crimes, and unwanted thoughts. I am also in awe of how it is embraced by the citizenry. Unfortunately hiding behind acronyms will not save anyone from scrutiny of the commisars. 

Not only does the term ISOM suck, it represents to me something even suckier! Fear of your own government.


----------



## shadowbandit (Nov 28, 2005)

TheDirector said:


> Y'know I'm from Canada and it took me a little while lurking on the top 25 review db to intuit what the hell ISOM meant. I figgered it out eventually. Agent 86 code speak decoder ring was tested, but none the less it got done.
> 
> I use the term ISOM at times out of respect for those who are truly divided in their loyalties and are experiencing cognitive dissonance and stress over the illegal, dare I say "naughty" activity of enjoying something they have no right to enjoy! Repudiating the policy of a country as powerful as the USA takes some gutz and not all have that in plentiful supply.
> 
> ...


Please no disrespect is intended towards anyone, but...

I for one do not *fear* the goverment but do *respect* it. I don't think the term ISOM comes from fear of big brother watching but out of a joking sense. There are many ISOM's. 
You may ask, If I respect my government so much then why do I smoke Cuban cigars and break the law?? Well for the same reason that I speed when driving, rules were made to be broken. Just because theres a law against something doesn't mean the law is right. :2

Oh, and lastly, the USA is not perfect but no country is and when it comes down to it, the USA is one of the few places on this planet where most people have a chance to live free.:u


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

>>I use the term ISOM at times out of respect for those who are truly divided in their loyalties and are experiencing cognitive dissonance <<

Eeyeew shure do tawk purdy :ss


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

shadowbandit said:


> Please no disrespect is intended towards anyone, but...
> 
> I for one do not *fear* the goverment but do *respect* it. I don't think the term ISOM comes from fear of big brother watching but out of a joking sense. There are many ISOM's.
> You may ask, If I respect my government so much then why do I smoke Cuban cigars and break the law?? Well for the same reason that I speed when driving, rules were made to be broken. Just because theres a law against something doesn't mean the law is right. :2
> ...


:tpd: Give that man a cigar. No disrepect, but make it an ISOM.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

shadowbandit said:


> Please no disrespect is intended towards anyone, but...
> 
> I for one do not *fear* the goverment but do *respect* it. I don't think the term ISOM comes from fear of big brother watching but out of a joking sense. There are many ISOM's.
> You may ask, If I respect my government so much then why do I smoke Cuban cigars and break the law?? Well for the same reason that I speed when driving, rules were made to be broken. Just because theres a law against something doesn't mean the law is right. :2
> ...


The Director:
I thought the term ISOM merely came from some yahoo who is given to making up acronyms for no other reason than to sound cool  Or have I been missing some deeper more insidious reasoning  
Nah my Canadien friend, we are not afraid of our government. True we at times get pissed at it, for reasons we are okay with spelling out loud and clear...because we can. It comes under the term "inalienable rights" which we exercise FREELY. But no, we are not afraid of our government because we know that every 4 years or 2 years, we can fire their arses :ss 
Therefore, I believe you sir are dead wrong.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Brothers. No disrespect intended. Trying to make a point about the silliness of the term. :2 For what it is worth. 

I too am patriotic, a believer in personal freedom. A great man once said "The price of freedom is eternal vigilance". A citizen of your great country I believe and words to live by.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

TheDirector said:


> Y'know I'm from Canada and it took me a little while lurking on the top 25 review db to intuit what the hell ISOM meant. I figgered it out eventually. Agent 86 code speak decoder ring was tested, but none the less it got done.
> 
> I use the term ISOM at times out of respect for those who are truly divided in their loyalties and are experiencing cognitive dissonance and stress over the illegal, dare I say "naughty" activity of enjoying something they have no right to enjoy! Repudiating the policy of a country as powerful as the USA takes some gutz and not all have that in plentiful supply.
> 
> ...


huh?! :r did he say repudiating, dissonance, commisars (we have commisars??) and gutz in the same post?! That's crazy eh?!


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

pistol said:


> huh?! :r did he say repudiating, dissonance, commisars (we have commisars??) and gutz in the same post?! That's crazy eh?!


:r Greg's a funny guy with a dry wit. You have to be on your toes to catch it sometimes.

Can't wait to herf witcha Greg!

:ss :ss :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

smokin' machinist said:


> :tpd: Give that man a cigar. No disrepect, but make it an ISOM.


Another spit of Vodka out the nose! :r

"Give me liberty of give me ISOMs!!!"


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

And I thought eveyone was upset about:


----------

